# How many Payslips to submit



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear All,

I am preparing all my docs for 189 visa application. Now, except for my current employment I only have last 3 payslips for other companies. Will this be okay? For this year (and company as well) will the last 3 payslips do?

Usually, how many payslips do people submit?

I plan to collate all my payslips in one pdf and submit the same - are there any issues with this?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am preparing all my docs for 189 visa application. Now, except for my current employment I only have last 3 payslips for other companies. Will this be okay? For this year (and company as well) will the last 3 payslips do?
> 
> ...


Three payslips of each employer with reference letter, Form 16 and ITRV copy should suffice. For the current employment you may attach the payslips for last three months.

Regards
Amit


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Three payslips of each employer with reference letter, Form 16 and ITRV copy should suffice. For the current employment you may attach the payslips for last three months.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


Do we need both form16 and ITR's for employment proofs? or any one will be enough?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

kalch99 said:


> Do we need both form16 and ITR's for employment proofs? or any one will be enough?


Few applicants have been asked to submit both by the CO. If you have them nothing wrong in submitting the same. In case if you don't then there is no choice. I submitted both of them.

Regards
Amit


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

Another doubt of mine was how many bank statements to arrange?

Do we need all bank statements for the last 10 years? Will it not be a huge document?

Wanted to check how have ppl submitted bank statements?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

What happens if i quit the job after applying for ACS? Do we need to explain to DIAC abt it?


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

thinkpanther said:


> Another doubt of mine was how many bank statements to arrange?
> 
> Do we need all bank statements for the last 10 years? Will it not be a huge document?
> 
> Wanted to check how have ppl submitted bank statements?


I was asked to submit 1 initial and 1 last payslip per job....so 2 payslips per job...for these payslips i was asked to show the bank statements as well to proove the deposit....in addition to that, I was asked to submit tax papers for all years of experience claimed...I was able to submit all years tax papers + I submitted initial and last payslip for my Job#2. However, job#1, I could submit my last payslip and not the initial one as I did not have it handy....My experience was starting from 2005 till 2013..I could not submit bank statement before 2006 as well as my bank (Chase Manhattan USA) do not maintain statements older than 7 years....I then had to give an explanatio to my CO with responses form my bank + all other documents that I could get hold of.....Finally got the visa...so be very transparent and submit as much documents as you can... the more proof of work experience you can provide, the more stronger your case is....


----------



## akbarboghani (Dec 18, 2013)

bond_bhai said:


> What happens if i quit the job after applying for ACS? Do we need to explain to DIAC abt it?


I have the same query. I am taking a break as of now and don't wish to join anywhere atleast for next 2 months? Does it impact PR processing?


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

akbarboghani said:


> I have the same query. I am taking a break as of now and don't wish to join anywhere atleast for next 2 months? Does it impact PR processing?


Any changes in job circumstances should be informed to your CO asap!!..


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> I was asked to submit 1 initial and 1 last payslip per job....so 2 payslips per job...for these payslips i was asked to show the bank statements as well to proove the deposit....in addition to that, I was asked to submit tax papers for all years of experience claimed...I was able to submit all years tax papers + I submitted initial and last payslip for my Job#2. However, job#1, I could submit my last payslip and not the initial one as I did not have it handy....My experience was starting from 2005 till 2013..I could not submit bank statement before 2006 as well as my bank (Chase Manhattan USA) do not maintain statements older than 7 years....I then had to give an explanatio to my CO with responses form my bank + all other documents that I could get hold of.....Finally got the visa...so be very transparent and submit as much documents as you can... the more proof of work experience you can provide, the more stronger your case is....


Hi Mate,

Thanks for info.

For my case i have exp on comapanies but 1st cmpny have worked from 19th Feb 2009 to 04 nov 2011, with First one year on role (Direct) , remaing time im with Third party Contarct;

I had 2 pay slips for first year (On role Job) , Remaing period i had the payslip with the name of COntact company name on the payslip ?


It should be any problem with the CO or i can submit Bank state ments for that proof?







CMPNY 2: DEF


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Thanks for info.
> 
> ...


hello redyy gaaru, submitting the above pay slips are fine enough and case officer will not be confused. in addition to pay slips, you need to submit bank statements and income tax statements (form 16 and it returns) to make your case strong leaving no room for case officer to refuse your visa grant. Cheers!


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

Good info on this thread. I posted the following question separately but as there was no response, I am posting it here as it is somewhat urgent.
We are finally ready to apply for VETASSES skill assessment and we have some missing documents that is required as per checklist.

My wife is the main applicant and her offer letter from the first employer (out of 2 she has worked) is missing. However, we have the relieving letter, reference letters from both and offer letter of current employer.

She also does not have the form 16 as she is under the eligible tax bracket and her accounts dept. said it was not necessary to give her form 16 as it is not mandatory for those under the tax level. 
She has only 2-3 payslips of every year until 2012 and all latest bank statements reflecting salary from her current employer.

Do we need to produce all the payslips for all years worked and form 16? Will bank statements and pay slips of months we managed to find be sufficient evidence for employment? 

Is offer letter of first employer needed if other documents can be submitted?

All other documents are in place and as soon as we are clear with this issue, we want to submit for assessment.

Thanks!


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello redyy gaaru, submitting the above pay slips are fine enough and case officer will not be confused. in addition to pay slips, you need to submit bank statements and income tax statements (form 16 and it returns) to make your case strong leaving no room for case officer to refuse your visa grant. Cheers!


Hi 

sathiya Garu,

Very Fast response , Thank for info. Now i m clear . Making ready all docs /bank statements.

Second thing , As i saw your signature, Stating that Telecom N/W engineer Wch Occupation COde(ANZSCO Code) you applied on Wch one ACS/EA?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi
> 
> sathiya Garu,
> 
> ...


my code is 263312 and i applied to EA.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

oz_rockz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Good info on this thread. I posted the following question separately but as there was no response, I am posting it here as it is somewhat urgent.
> We are finally ready to apply for VETASSES skill assessment and we have some missing documents that is required as per checklist.
> ...


Here you go, friend.

Do we need to produce all the payslips for all years worked and form 16? 

*in general, no need to submit pay slips for all months of a year and only 3-4 pay slips per year are more than enough. if form 16 is not available for your wife, ask her knock the doors of previous company for the same. If they are able to issue her form 16, it adds strength to your application. However, this, also, actually depends on case officer's expectation levels at the time of visa application and pay slips, i trust, are not required for skills assessment to ACS.*

Will bank statements and pay slips of months we managed to find be sufficient evidence for employment? 

*This is enough, however, try to get salary certificates for the period, where pay slips and or form 16 are missing. This may replace the above documents for this period. in fact, case officer will likely be satisfied with this.*

Is offer letter of first employer needed if other documents can be submitted?

*No need of offer letter if you have relieving letter, experience letter, appreciation letter, appraisal letter, increment letters whichever applicable. This should not be a problem. the bottom line is the more document relevant to your employment you submit, the better your chances for speedy and hassle-free visa grant will be*


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks friend!

We approached her previous company and current company for form 16 but they said they are unable to issue as her income falls under the tax bracket and there are no tax deductions. Also she has never filed any income tax returns.

The issue is with having no form 16 and except a couple of payslips and couple of bank statements for the previous employer, we don't have any other salary proofs as of now. We can manage to get salary certificate from previous employer if required. I hope this much would be good enough to satisfy the CO?




sathiyaseelan said:


> Here you go, friend.
> 
> Do we need to produce all the payslips for all years worked and form 16?
> 
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

oz_rockz said:


> Thanks friend!
> 
> We approached her previous company and current company for form 16 but they said they are unable to issue as her income falls under the tax bracket and there are no tax deductions. Also she has never filed any income tax returns.
> 
> The issue is with having no form 16 and except a couple of payslips and couple of bank statements for the previous employer, we don't have any other salary proofs as of now. We can manage to get salary certificate from previous employer if required. I hope this much would be good enough to satisfy the CO?


yes, this would be fine enough to satisfy case officer. Nevertheless, i recommend you to gather as many documents as you ca including salary certificate with indication of reason for not issuing her the form 16 as her salary falls well within income tax exemption limit. If you are able to get the salary certificate with above words fine tuned, then case officer will be happy about unavailability of form 16.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi sathyaseelan,

For the employment which is assessed as not closely related to nominated occupation i have submitted reference letter,reileiving letter,one payslip and one form16. Thats all i had. Is this enough?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi sathyaseelan,
> 
> For the employment which is assessed as not closely related to nominated occupation i have submitted reference letter,reileiving letter,one payslip and one form16. Thats all i had. Is this enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


hello sai, yes, this is more than enough as you are not claiming points for this work experience. So chill and be patient for your turn to get visa grant.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello sai, yes, this is more than enough as you are not claiming points for this work experience. So chill and be patient for your turn to get visa grant.


Thanks a lot Sathiyaseelan. . You are of great help to everyone. :bow:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you Sathiya for your replies!



sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, this would be fine enough to satisfy case officer. Nevertheless, i recommend you to gather as many documents as you ca including salary certificate with indication of reason for not issuing her the form 16 as her salary falls well within income tax exemption limit. If you are able to get the salary certificate with above words fine tuned, then case officer will be happy about unavailability of form 16.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi sathyaseelan,
> 
> For the employment which is assessed as not closely related to nominated occupation i have submitted reference letter,reileiving letter,one payslip and one form16. Thats all i had. Is this enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


You don't need to submit any documents if you are not claiming points. Cos don't have time to keep verifying documents that are not relevant. So avoid uploading them as they might confuse the case officer.


----------



## i_nathan (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Sathyaseelan,

I am looking forward to apply for skilled migrant 190 visa and have few queries... My relevant experience is for 7 years with 3 employers. I have the Form 16 and payslip for the current and the previous employer. I don't have the payslip or form 16 for the first company. The company was merged and the project i was working on no longer exist. But for all of them, i have the offer letter, experience letter and relieving letter for all employment. Are these documents sufficient. 

Awaiting your suggestion..

Thanks for your time..

Regards


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

nice forum..I am waiting for Engineers Australia outcome..then I will discuss with you what documents to put in for employment..thnx


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied for ACS and I have 6+ years of experience and have submitted all the relieving, reference letters.

As I am going through the conversations in this forum and topic, I understand we have to submit our payslips, Form 16 and bank statements.

I have my bank statements and form 16 for current employer and for my previous employer I have pay slips only. I had a different bank account and it is closed now and its been more than 3 years and I dont even remember the account number.

Is it mandatory to submit bank statements for previous employments?

Please advise.


----------

